# Bent CPU Socket Pins on ASRock Z77 Extreme 4. Is it possible to replace socket ?



## devx (Apr 15, 2017)

While cleaning the board, few CPU socket pins got bent  and I took it to ASRock service center in Hyderabad (F1 Info Solutions and Services) and they denied to repair giving me the reason that they do not accept any out of warranty board for any repair/RMA.

I even sent one email to ASRock support and it seems they're not bothered to reply.

Later, I tried to straighten the pins using needle and started the system but no luck



Spoiler




    


*Q1:* Is it possible to replace the socket ? And does the mobo work well after replacement ?
*Q2:* Is there any other authorized ASRock service center in Hyderabad ?

P.S. _Currently Z77 motherboards are not available on any online store in India, except Amazon and that too the costs are too insane  so have to search the local market._

*Q3:* Is it a good idea to buy *INTEL DH77EB* ? This board is Currently available on Amazon (1 year warranty) and TheITwares (3 years warranty)

*Q4:* Should I go for the latest chip-set motherboard ? and In that case which mobo, processor and RAM would you suggest ?

*Q5:* According to my current config what all upgrades would you suggest which least for at-least few years.

*My config is in signature *


----------



## icebags (Apr 16, 2017)

you can goto motherboard chip level repair centres (non authorized ones), and see if they can replace the socket.

if they can't or don't have spare part, they may purchase ur mobo at a cheap price , if they are willing. then you can look for new board.


----------



## devx (Apr 17, 2017)

icebags said:


> you can goto motherboard chip level repair centres (non authorized ones), and see if they can replace the socket.
> 
> if they can't or don't have spare part, they may purchase ur mobo at a cheap price , if they are willing. then you can look for new board.



One of the guy from other service center told me that after replacement, success rate is very less on these type of boards. I think I might have to sell this at a cheap price.

Recently, I saw few following Z77 motherboards on OLX and QUIKR:

*1) ASUS Z77 V-Pro* (Owner is not replying ) ₹5500
*2) ASRock Z77 Extreme 3* (8+3 Power phase) - ₹4500
*3) ASUS Z77 M-Pro* (6+2 Power phase) - ₹6300


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2017)

devx said:


> One of the guy from other service center told me that after replacement, success rate is very less on these type of boards. I think I might have to sell this at a cheap price.
> 
> Recently, I saw few following Z77 motherboards on OLX and QUIKR:
> 
> ...



During a lightning strike my previous Mobo pins got bent and MSI replaced it with a new socket. It worked flawlessly since I was fortunate that the Mobo was in Warranty and I didn't spend a dime on it. Asrock Sevice Center in Hyderabad is having very bad reputation. They don't even take boards which are in warranty saying that they have physical damage. In fact, they can take your Mobo by levying an extra charge by replacing the socket but they are too lazy to do that.


----------



## devx (Apr 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> During a lightning strike my previous Mobo pins got bent and MSI replaced it with a new socket. It worked flawlessly since I was fortunate that the Mobo was in Warranty and I didn't spend a dime on it. Asrock Sevice Center in Hyderabad is having very bad reputation. They don't even take boards which are in warranty saying that they have physical damage. In fact, they can take your Mobo by levying an extra charge by replacing the socket but they are too lazy to do that.


That's so true. I called these people once again and they advised me too visit CTC  

AND Should I go for the used ASUS P8Z77 M-Pro @6k available on OLX.

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, Go ahead and buy it.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 20, 2017)

Just one question: why were you cleaning pins of the socket in first place?! and even if you were doing it, how?!


----------



## devx (Apr 20, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Just one question: why were you cleaning pins of the socket in first place?! and even if you were doing it, how?!


I was cleaning the board and by mistake I forgot to close the CPU socket with dummy header.

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexterz (May 12, 2017)

getting proper service from Asrock is a pain. I'm also using the same Asrock Z77Ext4 board and the last time i had to get it RMA'd by them I had a month long tug of war with the local service center. I got a call from their Service HQ in Goa or KA promising a new/refurb board after I made a lengthy post about their lack of service on Asrock India facebook page. If you haven't bought a new MB and still trying to fix your Asrock board then you could try their Social Media page.


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2017)

What a great state of after sales service !


----------



## devx (May 25, 2020)

devx said:


> That's so true. I called these people once again and they advised me too visit CTC
> 
> AND Should I go for the used ASUS P8Z77 M-Pro @6k available on OLX.
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk



Getting the old post back to life 

I think the deal was terrible at 6k. Onboard VGA and DVI died early. Later the PCI-E (both x16 and x8) got dead on the *ASUS P8Z77 M-Pro*. I have tried all sockets (HDMI, DVI, and Display port) available in the graphics card (*Sapphire 7850 OC*) to connect the display *(Samsung SA 300).*

So will there be any repair service for the LGA 1155 boards by ASUS authorized center? I don't think these boards are available anymore in the used category too. So what should I do now? CPU and other components are working fine, so should I still seach forever for an LGA 11155 Z77 board or sell these remaining components too? CPU *(i5 2500k)*, RAM *(8 GB DDR 1600 MHz)*, Air cooler *(Hyper 212 Evo)*

All suggestions are welcome.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

Sell the remaining components & build a new pc. Authorized centres almost never do repairing work for out of warranty/production mobos.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2020)

I think it's the right time to move on from i5-2500K.


----------



## devx (May 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Sell the remaining components & build a new pc. Authorized centres almost never do repairing work for out of warranty/production mobos.



Alright, thanks man! I'll build a new one.

By the way I thought to keep this machine for my parents. Sadly they won't get their hands on.


----------



## devx (May 26, 2020)

ico said:


> I think it's the right time to move on from i5-2500K.



Yeah I agree.

Though the machine was working fine and I don't use it anymore for gaming. I hope I'll find some buyers. For the new gaming rig, I have built a configuration that I'll share in a new post for your valuable suggestions.

Btw nice to see you guys again! Ico & whitestar, you guys are doing a good job.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2020)

Primarily whitestar.

I didn't post anything for ~3 years, and only now I have started posting.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

I try & because of various reasons I also have more free time to post.


----------

